# Help????



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

im kinda confused with rocko i have been teaching him to step up for a week now and he knows now how to do it i say step up and he gets right on my finger and gets his treat but when hes in the cage and i say step up he nibbles all over my finger it dosent hurt or anything he has never actually bit me why does he not step up when in the cage only how do you guys get your birds out of the cage if you need to start training or something will your birds just step up when in the cage im seriously confused also i went to the shopping centre near my house and went to the dog section to see is there any clickers there wasnt and the ones in the pet shop are €5.95 just for a clicker i suppose ill just have to get it


----------



## Spiersey (Apr 20, 2015)

I watched a Youtube video of a girl clicker training her tiel, and she used a biro that clicks on and off, just as good as a dog clicker and a fraction of the cost???


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Spiersey said:


> I watched a Youtube video of a girl clicker training her tiel, and she used a biro that clicks on and off, just as good as a dog clicker and a fraction of the cost???


What is a biro?


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

A biro is a pen.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I always just thought the nibbling was normal, this happens when my movements are too quick and overwhelm them. I just wait a second, then try again maybe the second time placing my finger at their belly more slowly. The second time they always listen.

If your movements are really quick too, that might be the cause.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> I always just thought the nibbling was normal, this happens when my movements are too quick and overwhelm them. I just wait a second, then try again maybe the second time placing my finger at their belly more slowly. The second time they always listen.
> 
> If your movements are really quick too, that might be the cause.


I do it slowly i found out why he does it its because when he was learning to step up he got treats for it and now that he knows how he dosent get treats for it anymore so thats why he wont step up but he does if i give him treats


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I've found you can 'reward' them too much - you need to make them want to please you. You also have to be positive for them to step onto you. Parrots are very smart and can sense your inner feelings. Stop with the rewards and practice while they are on your finger the 'step up, step up' over and over again from hand to hand. Your bird should WANT to come out of it's cage. Mine climb over the front of the cage to wait for my hand to go in to step up. Even though they just do it now - I still say step up. You have to be loving but firm.

Rewarding them vocally in positive feelings makes them happier than anything.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lillyvon said:


> I've found you can 'reward' them too much - you need to make them want to please you. You also have to be positive for them to step onto you. Parrots are very smart and can sense your inner feelings. Stop with the rewards and practice while they are on your finger the 'step up, step up' over and over again from hand to hand. Your bird should WANT to come out of it's cage. Mine climb over the front of the cage to wait for my hand to go in to step up. Even though they just do it now - I still say step up. You have to be loving but firm.
> 
> Rewarding them vocally in positive feelings makes them happier than anything.


If hes on the cage or anywhere in my bedroom he wont step up he only steps up in other rooms of the house i dont know why but if i try to get him to step up in my room he nibbles


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> If hes on the cage or anywhere in my bedroom he wont step up he only steps up in other rooms of the house i dont know why but if i try to get him to step up in my room he nibbles


Where do you have his cage? If in your bedroom - take it out and put it somewhere else. Mine is in our spare room. If he's nipping in your bedroom - stop letting him in your bedroom. Otherwise when he does it - a firm angry 'bah' then keep your finger there to show him who is boss. Then walk away. He won't like being on his own. It's the dog technique - they won't come to you - walk away - make them think you are leaving - then you come to rescue them.

Our Ringo will nibble my partner but would not dare do it to me. Thing is he is just a sook with Ringo. I'm not saying be mean by ANY means, just firm in your personality. 'Step up' firm but not angry. 'Bah' if he goes to bite. They are tiny but can be terrors!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lillyvon said:


> Where do you have his cage? If in your bedroom - take it out and put it somewhere else. Mine is in our spare room. If he's nipping in your bedroom - stop letting him in your bedroom. Otherwise when he does it - a firm angry 'bah' then keep your finger there to show him who is boss. Then walk away. He won't like being on his own. It's the dog technique - they won't come to you - walk away - make them think you are leaving - then you come to rescue them.
> 
> Our Ringo will nibble my partner but would not dare do it to me. Thing is he is just a sook with Ringo. I'm not saying be mean by ANY means, just firm in your personality. 'Step up' firm but not angry. 'Bah' if he goes to bite. They are tiny but can be terrors!


I let him nibble on my finger and just walk away his cage is on a small table in my bedroom i dont have a spare room to put him in and i moved his cage back where it used to be a different part of my room and at first he wasnt nibbling when at his cage now he is Again


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

This is what he does. My voice sounds weird in this lol I'll put up another video of how he steps up when off his cage so u can see the problem

Here is when he does step up only when outside the cage Again my voice sounds different in this are iPhones always voice changing lol


----------

